# Phrag Fliquet



## Linus_Cello (Nov 23, 2020)

Bought from Woodstream, I think, maybe 2-3 years ago. Hopefully petals lengthen a little more.


----------



## PeteM (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice Linus! We sure are getting into phrag. season in our region, looking forward to some exciting blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 23, 2020)

Phrag season is the best. This is another really nice one.


----------



## abax (Nov 23, 2020)

Love it Linus. You're getting very good at growing those long-petal beauties. Do
you play the cello for them?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 24, 2020)

abax said:


> Love it Linus. You're getting very good at growing those long-petal beauties. Do
> you play the cello for them?



I haven't touched my cello in about 2 years. Too busy with kids (and orchids).


----------



## awesomei (Nov 24, 2020)

Very Nice! good color.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Nov 24, 2020)

Good job!


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2020)

A bit sad about the cello lapse. I'm listening to Yo Yo right now...sublime. Perhaps
you'll get back to it in the future. I hope so.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 25, 2020)

Him? Yo Yo da?




(I grew up in Boston and did music conservatory at NEC pre-college. I, with my cello, once was in the elevator with Yo-Yo Ma and his daughter, and I all I could say to him was "third floor please." I did meet him other times later.)


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm envious Linus! There's so many things I'd like to ask him, but I think I'd
choke up too. LMAO at the photo!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 13, 2020)

Second flower opened (and first holding).


----------

